# Garmin 820 or wait for Edge 1010??



## Danimal1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I've been looking purchase a GPS for my bikes, and had nearly settled on the Edge 820, however I am now hearing rumors of an Edge 1010 being launched soon. Seeing as many retailers have recently lowered the price on the 1000, this makes me think the new unit is coming.

I am planning on using the unit for ride tracking and navigation while mountain biking.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

With the way the numbering goes, it really just sounds like it'll be an incremental update to the Edge 1000. That tells me it'll be fairly large, since the 820 does just about all of what the 1000 does now (even a little more in some cases).

There may be some new features that Garmin is planning to introduce on it, so they can set it apart from the Edge 820 as their flagship model.

I am personally more than thrilled with my Edge 520. Its navigation and mapping capabilities are really all I need. I also find that I strongly prefer the physical buttons over touchscreens on the bike.


----------



## LosAngeles (Aug 21, 2011)

watching


----------

